# Punderson



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

I checked out Punderson for the first time Sunday by the boat ramp. Looks like a nice lake. I noticed several boats with trailers. Any reports from any of you? Wondering what the fishing is like and what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Small crappie a few bass, and decent cats. It's good for a few months consistently after they stock it with trout in April. That's really the only time I go.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

They just recently stocked it


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

cedar1 said:


> They just recently stocked it


I assume they are stocking it with trout? Is there no good fishing down deep in that hole 50ft. deep?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

When did they stock it?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

The only time they stock Punderson is each spring. It has not recently been stocked. My neighbor works for Punderson State Park and always let's me know when they are going to be stocking it. I live 5 minutes from it and I wish it were an easier lake to fish but it is not. I mark a lot of fish on the finder from my kayak but I only occasionally catch a small largemouth or very small crappie. I did have a big fish on this Spring and it broke my line. I am thinking it was a big catfish by the way it was fighting. I always look forward to the first couple times fishing Punderson each year, but always leave swearing I'll never return.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> The only time they stock Punderson is each spring. It has not recently been stocked. My neighbor works for Punderson State Park and always let's me know when they are going to be stocking it. I live 5 minutes from it and I wish it were an easier lake to fish but it is not. I mark a lot of fish on the finder from my kayak but I only occasionally catch a small largemouth or very small crappie. I did have a big fish on this Spring and it broke my line. I am thinking it was a big catfish by the way it was fighting. I always look forward to the first couple times fishing Punderson each year, but always leave swearing I'll never return.


There has to be fish in there. Gonna try trolling around the deep hole with deep diver crankbait. Maybe crazy but I will try my Lake Erie techniques on my small inflatable.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

gsherbs said:


> There has to be fish in there. Gonna try trolling around the deep hole with deep diver crankbait. Maybe crazy but I will try my Lake Erie techniques on my small inflatable.


I might just try it one more time too for the heck of it. Might be a good way to cap the lake season off with doing a Ladue, Punderson, East Branch season end outing.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

The State had some brown trout and placed about 500 in Punderson in the last two weeks.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sure enough....I'm going fishing now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. Headed there now

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...ts/post/bonus-trout-stocked-in-punderson-lake


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kayak1979 said:


> Sure enough....I'm going fishing now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. Headed there now
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...ts/post/bonus-trout-stocked-in-punderson-lake



Wow, I click the link, picture resets and then goes blank. Hope was not viruses!?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Over 21,000 browns have been recently stocked.....no joke


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I made it out to Punderson and finally got home after being stuck in a winter blizzard traffic jam because of a semi gravel truck stuck on the hill by St. Helen's school on Rt. 87. I caught one small brown trout. My first brown trout ever and what a fight it was! I also caught a small largemouth but the cam wasn't recording. I noticed when trolling in the 60 ft area I was marking big fish with at ranges between 27' and 39' of water. These fish were generally grouped up. It would be amazing if those were really big lake trout down there. I just don't have any lures that will get that deep in my tackle box. I was using a small minnow head Blue Fox spinner.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> Well I made it out to Punderson and finally got home after being stuck in a winter blizzard traffic jam because of a semi gravel truck stuck on the hill by St. Helen's school on Rt. 87. I caught one small brown trout. My first brown trout ever and what a fight it was! I also caught a small largemouth but the cam wasn't recording. I noticed when trolling in the 60 ft area I was marking big fish with at ranges between 27' and 39' of water. These fish were generally grouped up. It would be amazing if those were really big lake trout down there. I just don't have any lures that will get that deep in my tackle box. I was using a small minnow head Blue Fox spinner.


You may want to look into a Sonar or a Vibee that you can cast out and let it sink then retrieve of jig it up and down at that depth.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mastercatman said:


> Over 21,000 browns have been recently stocked.....no joke


The link says 17,000 but either way that's a lot of little trout.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I was told by a source that years ago they stocked big lake trout in Punderson that were breeders. Is it possible that there are still lake trout in there? That would be amazing if there were. Also, in the article from the link above the ODNR says that the brown trout should be able to be caught next Spring 2015 as well. If they do remain in there and don't get eaten, what size do you think they could grow to?

I have a couple vibee vertical jigs in my tackle box, I will have to remember to try that jigging for them next time.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> I was told by a source that years ago they stocked big lake trout in Punderson that were breeders. Is it possible that there are still lake trout in there? That would be amazing if there were. Also, in the article from the link above the ODNR says that the brown trout should be able to be caught next Spring 2015 as well. If they do remain in there and don't get eaten, what size do you think they could grow to?
> 
> I have a couple vibee vertical jigs in my tackle box, I will have to remember to try that jigging for them next time.


The big breeders were rainbows not lake trout. But yes its possible they could still be in there. Not a lot but possible. 

This is great news on the browns. It will give us something to do once the rivers get slushy.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> I was told by a source that years ago they stocked big lake trout in Punderson that were breeders. Is it possible that there are still lake trout in there? That would be amazing if there were. Also, in the article from the link above the ODNR says that the brown trout should be able to be caught next Spring 2015 as well. If they do remain in there and don't get eaten, what size do you think they could grow to?
> 
> I have a couple vibee vertical jigs in my tackle box, I will have to remember to try that jigging for them next time.


They used to dump the breeders in there in the fall. They were rainbow and palimino trout. When they did most of the time it was by the campground because so many people would crowd the launch that they could not back up the truck. Used to do well casting #2 mepps black furys on the big football rainbows. They would push 6 pounds. Did manage to catch a tank of a palimino trout one year. Caught that one on a small jig tipped with swiss cheese verticle jigging blind off the beach. That used to be the hot spot. As far as lake trout the state to my knowledge has never put them in there.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

My Dad and I used to ice fish for the rainbow. Crappies and bluegill too.

Here is the lake topo map.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

FISNFOOL said:


> My Dad and I used to ice fish for the rainbow. Crappies and bluegill too.
> 
> Here is the lake topo map.


Did you have success at catching the trout through the ice? What would you use for them?

As for the growth rate I was able to find this information through the Maine.gov site. I'm thinking the ones released were 2 year old brown trout. I hope they do grow and can somehow sustain the population there.

Growth is dependent on the available food source. In Maine, age 1 wild browns are 
approximately 4-6 inches long, and 6-8 inches at age 2. Brown trout can grow to large sizes; the 
largest on record in Maine was caught in 1997 at Square Pond in Acton and weighed over 23 
pounds. Growth to grow to 4 pounds is not uncommon on many lakes and ponds. Brown trout 
have the ability to survive to an old age, but in Maine lakes browns typically dont survive beyond 
6-8 years of age. 

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/fishing/species/management_plans/browntrout.pdf


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> Well I made it out to Punderson and finally got home after being stuck in a winter blizzard traffic jam because of a semi gravel truck stuck on the hill by St. Helen's school on Rt. 87. I caught one small brown trout. My first brown trout ever and what a fight it was! I also caught a small largemouth but the cam wasn't recording. I noticed when trolling in the 60 ft area I was marking big fish with at ranges between 27' and 39' of water. These fish were generally grouped up. It would be amazing if those were really big lake trout down there. I just don't have any lures that will get that deep in my tackle box. I was using a small minnow head Blue Fox spinner.


Awesome. I have crank baits that will get down there - RR & HJ12's. Hopefully they will not come up and bite my inflatable........ May go tmro of storm blows out.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Browns can tend to tolerate warmer waters so perhaps they are seeing if they can holdover until next fall and even through the next winter but I would not expect much growth during the winter.
Kayak, you looked dressed for the elements but things feel warmer when the action is good. There was a neighborhood lake in Colorado that was good for bass and Saugeye and in one corner I would get hits at night that felt different and I could hear fish slurping from time to time and one night my brother hooked an 18" brown and I changed my techniques a bit and could always hook a few if conditions were right.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I saw that stocking report and wonder if it was a typo.
17,000 trout? I'd think 1,700, don't think they had 17,000 "leftovers" to stock.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I certainly was surprised too when I read 17,000! I messaged the OH Division of Wildlife on Facebook, but will be surprised if I get a response.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We used to catch the goldens and rainbows ice fishing with your typical panfish stuff, pin mins small spoons, or small minnows. Either by the ramp bay or out in front of the beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

kayak1979 said:


> The only time they stock Punderson is each spring. It has not recently been stocked. My neighbor works for Punderson State Park and always let's me know when they are going to be stocking it. I live 5 minutes from it and I wish it were an easier lake to fish but it is not. I mark a lot of fish on the finder from my kayak but I only occasionally catch a small largemouth or very small crappie. I did have a big fish on this Spring and it broke my line. I am thinking it was a big catfish by the way it was fighting. I always look forward to the first couple times fishing Punderson each year, but always leave swearing I'll never return.


Oh, ok, your right they didn't stock it. my bad. I should quit making random comments I guess


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> The link says 17,000 but either way that's a lot of little trout.


They had an additional 5,000+ to add after the news release. 

No typos, sources are solid!


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

kayak1979 said:


> Well I made it out to Punderson and finally got home after being stuck in a winter blizzard traffic jam because of a semi gravel truck stuck on the hill by St. Helen's school on Rt. 87. I caught one small brown trout. My first brown trout ever and what a fight it was! I also caught a small largemouth but the cam wasn't recording. I noticed when trolling in the 60 ft area I was marking big fish with at ranges between 27' and 39' of water. These fish were generally grouped up. It would be amazing if those were really big lake trout down there. I just don't have any lures that will get that deep in my tackle box. I was using a small minnow head Blue Fox spinner.


What???????so your saying the DID stock it? Wow! I wasn't wrong? I thought you said they only stocked in the spring?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

kayak1979,

Sorry for the late reply. My computer was down.

We used 2 baits. A maggot tipped small ice fishing jig. And some days, brown colored doughball about the size of a pea worked best. 

On One rod used small balsa floats and balanced them with enough split shot that they floated 1/2 submerged. This showed the slightest twitch on the line. The other rod we slowly jigged up and down.

Today with a fish finder, and GPS you learn faster where and what depth to fish, compared to the old way of triangulating shore structure and keeping a log when you catch a fish. 

The modern equivalent would be the Berkly Power Bait trout dough baits. 

"Hatchery raised trout spend roughly the first 18 months of their lives being fed brown granuals and pellets. Hatchery raised trout have a strong imprinted memory : brown pellet = food."

Tips and Tricks for Catching Hatchery Raised Trout with Powerbait Brown Dough.

http://www.gofastandlight.com/Powerbait-Dough-Brown-Color-like-Hatchery-Pellets/productinfo/FI-B-HATCH/


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the information FisnFool. I'll give that trout dough bait a try sometime.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Snakecharmer View Post
> The link says 17,000 but either way that's a lot of little trout.
> They had an additional 5,000+ to add after the news release.
> ...



Holy Krap! That's a lot of fish!
Guess Punderson is my new ice fishing lake this year.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

in the ohio outdoors news paper this issue ,it was 17,000 trout stocked total and are 6-9 inches long. 5 trout daily and no length limit.also it said that in april of 015 they will stock 10-12 inch rainbows. they didn,t say how many.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

snag said:


> in the ohio outdoors news paper this issue ,it was 17,000 trout stocked total and are 6-9 inches long. 5 trout daily and no length limit.also it said that in april of 015 they will stock 10-12 inch rainbows. they didn,t say how many.


It's typically about 2500 rainbows in the spring they stock.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm really pumped to ice fish there now.
Maybe I can find that darn six room houseboat with my camera!
If not, at least I can take a look and see what's swimming in that deep hole.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> I'm really pumped to ice fish there now.
> Maybe I can find that darn six room houseboat with my camera!
> If not, at least I can take a look and see what's swimming in that deep hole.


I am not aware of the houseboat story, please tell! I am going to give it a shot this year as well. I did hear that a few years ago someone fell through the ice on Punderson and drowned. Not sure if it's true or not though as I couldn't find any old reports.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I am not aware of the houseboat story


Way back when, a Mr Cleveland lived where the manor house is now. He had a large houseboat. "One of the attractions and recrea
tional objects on the Lake was his
houseboat. This was a large rectangular
craft with six bedrooms, a living room,
a kitchen and an engine w
ith which it could be moved
all over the Lake. It was
built by a Pittsburg boat building firm. Th
e boat was used for parties and for
entertaining the many guests of the Cl
eveland family and gave them many
enjoyable hours of cruising on Lake Punderson."

The ODNR did a search for it a few years ago with side scan sonar, but I never heard anything more about it.

I have heard that it has been seen submerged somewhere out there.
Supposedly can only be seen when the water is very clear.

More info on Punderson - http://friendsofpunderson.com/PDF/HistoryPunderson.pdf


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahhh, more info -

http://www.news-herald.com/general-...l-hunt-for-sunken-houseboat-at-punderson-lake

http://www.news-herald.com/general-news/20090418/sunken-boat-remains-under-water-in-punderson-lake

Picture of 6 bedroom houseboat moared in the area of fishing dock to the northeast of swimming beach. The area of the campground would be in the distant shore. In the Spring, this boat is rumored to be visible under 20 feet of water. Its' exact location is not known. 
http://www.punderson.com/Photos.htm


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Creekcrawler, it's always nice to learn about the local folklore. Punderson has always had so much mystery surrounded by it.


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

Caught this bruiser out of there a couple of years ago.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

markw620 said:


> Caught this bruiser out of there a couple of years ago.


Mark, that is incredible! What lb and length is that? I was reading that golden's restocked to lakes can reach 11 lbs but they usually don't grow that long. That is incredible! What part of the lake were you and what depth, lure etc? Would love to know the story behind the fish.


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

28 inches long and 9.25lbs - We were fishing from a boat in approx 20 feet of water heading south (out from the swim beach) where the lake starts to open up. It was a cold rainy November day. I was casting a little cleo out in the open lake. That fish put up a hell of a fight and had stunning color when pulled from the water. When people see the fish they think it is fake, however the mount is a very accurate representation of how it looked that day. I am almost always catch and release especially on a fish like that but he swallowed the spoon and it was a bloody mess. We tried to revive with no success. I have caught 100's of steelhead but none of them top that fish. I still remember the look on my friends face when he netted that fish. Glad I saw this post as it brought back a great memory.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

markw620 said:


> 28 inches long and 9.25lbs - We were fishing from a boat in approx 20 feet of water heading south (out from the swim beach) where the lake starts to open up. It was a cold rainy November day. I was casting a little cleo out in the open lake. That fish put up a hell of a fight and had stunning color when pulled from the water. When people see the fish they think it is fake, however the mount is a very accurate representation of how it looked that day. I am almost always catch and release especially on a fish like that but he swallowed the spoon and it was a bloody mess. We tried to revive with no success. I have caught 100's of steelhead but none of them top that fish. I still remember the look on my friends face when he netted that fish. Glad I saw this post as it brought back a great memory.


Great story. No worries on the c and r, I don't think those breeders live long anyways.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

markw620 said:


> 28 inches long and 9.25lbs - We were fishing from a boat in approx 20 feet of water heading south (out from the swim beach) where the lake starts to open up. It was a cold rainy November day. I was casting a little cleo out in the open lake. That fish put up a hell of a fight and had stunning color when pulled from the water. When people see the fish they think it is fake, however the mount is a very accurate representation of how it looked that day. I am almost always catch and release especially on a fish like that but he swallowed the spoon and it was a bloody mess. We tried to revive with no success. I have caught 100's of steelhead but none of them top that fish. I still remember the look on my friends face when he netted that fish. Glad I saw this post as it brought back a great memory.


That's a really good story. Where you speak about the lake opening up is where I caught the small brown trout last week. I actually was fishing a silver little cleo at one point too. I bet that fish put up a fight and the coloring is amazing. That is a great memory from Punderson. 

As for them living, I have read that the trout in Punderson have been documented to survive year to year. I'm not sure how long breeders live though.

"Punderson Lake is unique in that the 
Division of Wildlife has documented some over-summer survival of rainbow trout in this lake. Trout do not typically survive in 
most of Ohios inland lakes during the summer months"

http://www.pundersonmanorstateparklodge.com/assets/pundersonlake1.pdf


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

I was throwing my "go to" 2/5 oz. blue-silver cleo. On the initial strike that fish peeled some serious line off. I was amazed at the fight that fish put up. When i first saw it out in the distance I thought i hooked something nuclear. LOL. Have never seen color on a fish like that one. In fact, when we were loading the boat a guy at the ramp pleaded with us to wait for his return so he could photograph the fish. He cam back in about 10 minutes with a fancy dancy camera and took about 25 pics. It's probably in field & stream or trout unlimited or something...LOL Heck i should have had him sign something.....


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

That is so cool. Thank you for restoring my faith in Punderson. I'll never fish that lake the same again now. =) It's too bad you weren't able to get the photos sent to you.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I think what makes Punderson somewhat unique is that it's a glacial, kettle lake. Parts are actually 90 feet deep in spots...which I thought was b.s. until my depth finder said otherwise.

I've always marked lots of big fish that I assumed were grass carp or equivalents. Now, me thinks somewhat differently.

If we could somehow keep East Branch full, Geauga County would have some great places to fish...not that it doesn't already. And you're not too far from Erie.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

You think Punderson will be fishable on Sunday. Looks like no rain and 50's in afternoon. Wondering about the ramp access.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

The deepest spots I've ever found at punderson were in the 60 ft range, which is still really deep, but it's not 90.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

stak45dx1 said:


> The deepest spots I've ever found at punderson were in the 60 ft range, which is still really deep, but it's not 90.


I have only marked 60 as the deepest as well. I never ran across a 90 spot.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

63 feet!
:sly:


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

would be cool if someone that lived close to there could do a drive by and let us know.wish I wasn't 40 minutes away.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I can check tomorrow. I live 5 minutes from there if that.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks kayak!the little pond in the back is a great spot too.if its fishable I may sneak out for a bit.ordered a video fish finder.hope it gets here before next weekend!!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Definitely would like to know if it's open this weekend.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I went out to Punderson today in the kayak. I only caught a couple bluegills. No sign of any browns.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

last year me and a 2 buddies went to punderson in the fall before they stocked it, and we caught 4 rainbows over 4lbs and all were 20" to 23"...We didn't even know they lived that long in the lake. Caught them on minnows, and powerbait.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

kingbaiter13 said:


> last year me and a 2 buddies went to punderson in the fall before they stocked it, and we caught 4 rainbows over 4lbs and all were 20" to 23"...We didn't even know they lived that long in the lake. Caught them on minnows, and powerbait.


Gonna give it a go on Wednesday. Will let you know how we do.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Drove by today and it's completely open. Really windy out there and tomorrow the temp is supposed to drop significantly. I am thinking about trying again soon, but right now I've been hitting the woods to try to bag a doe and a turkey.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

KTkiff said:


> Definitely would like to know if it's open this weekend.


KTiff what area did you fish? I found that I was getting a lot of hits around the bend where it opens up going towards the Campground dock, opposite from the beach. When I was paddling I even saw some of the browns surfacing.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> KTiff what area did you fish? I found that I was getting a lot of hits around the bend where it opens up going towards the Campground dock, opposite from the beach. When I was paddling I even saw some of the browns surfacing.


Exactly that area. Maybe I wasn't using the right thing. I used jig and maggots, powerbait, and spinners.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> KTiff what area did you fish? I found that I was getting a lot of hits around the bend where it opens up going towards the Campground dock, opposite from the beach. When I was paddling I even saw some of the browns surfacing.


I watched some of your vids, you are a celebraty Would you mind telling me what lure you use for the steelhead? I usually use small stinger spoons and reef runner crankbaits in Lake Erie. Wondering about the Grand and Punderson.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

KTkiff said:


> Exactly that area. Maybe I wasn't using the right thing. I used jig and maggots, powerbait, and spinners.


That sounds like you tried everything I would try and more so with the jig and maggots. I wonder if they are still getting acclimated to the water there? I only caught one and you would think with 17K+ fish there would be some more action.



gsherbs said:


> I watched some of your vids, you are a celebraty Would you mind telling me what lure you use for the steelhead? I usually use small stinger spoons and reef runner crankbaits in Lake Erie. Wondering about the Grand and Punderson.


Far from it gsherbs, just enjoy fishing and I really like photography/video editing etc so its a fun way to capture memories. For the steelhead I have caught them all on Blue Fox Classic Vibrax lures blue/silver and all silver with some red tinsel in the tail. Punderson for brown trout I was using a small spinner Blue Fox makes which is called the Vibrax Shallow... that has a fish head and is significantly smaller than the Classic Vibrax. That lure is what I caught a rainbow released in Veteran's park this fall as well. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

[Far from it gsherbs, just enjoy fishing and I really like photography/video editing etc so its a fun way to capture memories. For the steelhead I have caught them all on Blue Fox Classic Vibrax lures blue/silver and all silver with some red tinsel in the tail. Punderson for brown trout I was using a small spinner Blue Fox makes which is called the Vibrax Shallow... that has a fish head and is significantly smaller than the Classic Vibrax. That lure is what I caught a rainbow released in Veteran's park this fall as well.] 

Good luck everyone.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the advice. Never fished with that type lure. I will have to check it out.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

The 90 foot "holes" are very small....and closer to 44. I've only marked them twice. They're that hard to find.

There is a topo map of the lake in the lodge near one of the private rooms that can be reserved for various functions. It shows the deep spots that I'm mentioning.

Like everyone else, I didn't believe it either....until my depth finder said otherwise.

But the real point is that the lake is somewhat unique and very deep.


----------



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anybody had any luck from shore for brown trout recently. I would like to go up and try go catch some from shore near campground area but never tried fishing for brown trout so any tips from shore would be awesome

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

